# Cat owners, I have a question



## navigator9 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been very preoccupied lately with getting ready to retire. Whew, there's _*so*_ much to do. So I felt really badly when I looked at my sweet little female cat and noticed that she was just not herself and looking thin. So off to the vet we went, and it turns out that she has multiple problems....a heart murmur, which isn't bad, and probably won't cause her any problems, but also a thyroid problem, for which she has to take medication twice a day. Here's the question I have for you, she doesn't have many teeth left, and I always feel like I'm hurting her when I have to pry her mouth open and push the pill to the back of her throat like the vet showed me. I think I dislike the process as much as she does. I touched my tongue to the pill, and it tastes bad, so I tried hiding it in a little dab of cream cheese, but my poor toothless girl just licks it, I don't know if she can smell the pill hiding in there, or what, but she ends up just dropping it and walking away. So I'm wondering if any of you have any tried and true methods for getting your cat to take to take pills without causing them any trauma. She probably senses my stress when pill time rolls around, I'm probably more traumatized than she is, lol. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 23, 2015)

I am the human of an 18 year old cat who has 3 teeth left in his head. He is in the very early stages of kidney failure (he gets special food which seems to have halted it) has a heart murmur, but thankfully his thyroid is ok.

He does however occasionally need meds. When he does, I will either grind the pill up into powder and mix it with a small amount of his favorite food - tuna, or break the pill up into halves or quarters and sneak it into his wet food. 

I have also put it in a small amount of american cheese and press the cheese to cover it. He will usually just swallow this - but not always. I have also used some other cat food that is very thick and tuna flavored. But I have to be careful because he will stop eating his diet food and demand the other stuff if he gets too much.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 23, 2015)

I think my cat has the same thing! I got a syringe (no needle), put the pill in there, add a little water and shake it until it dissolves, than squirt it down her throat. The pill is very bitter.

BTW, consider switching your cat to a higher fat diet. I have recently switched to Orejen which has 20% fat. Calories come in 3 forms - carbs, protein and fats. Cats don't need a lot of carbs, and protein can be hard on their kidneys, especially as they age. As far as I can tell, Orejen has the highest percent of fat for a dry food. Plus it doesn't have vitamin dense "life source bits" like Blue Buffalo (our previous food). The high temp the rest of the food is cooked at destroys some vitamins, so Blue Buffalo makes a vitamin dense kibble, cooks it at a lower temp, then mixes it with the rest of the kibble. Which is great, until the cats decide they don't like the life bits. (b/c cats are jerks.)


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 23, 2015)

Liverwurst is what I have the best luck when hiding a pill. If they see through that, I find that coating the pills with butter before stuffing it down their throats makes it less traumatic for all of us.

Good luck to you and your little sweetie.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh boy. Been there.  

It might take some searching, but some veterinarian somewhere should have a relationship with a compounding pharmacy where they can work with you and Dr. to make alternative flavored pills, or liquids (with my cat liquids were easier), or even transdermal meds. 

Also, technique is important. But its hard to find cat behaviorist who can train you with a technique that helps reduce a cat's resistance.  

And some cats are just stubborn.  

Check out cat forums for people who've had to deal with giving daily meds. My cat had to have subcutaneous fluids and other owners who'd been through had a wealth of info on how to make it painless and calm.

Greenies pill pockets work for some, but you'll need to be sure that med is inserted as cleanly as possible into the pocket or the smell will contaminate the pill pocket.  

I've had some luck with smelly soft cat treats....the kind you can mold around a pill.  But it was never fool proof.

I sympathize with you and wish you luck!


----------



## KristaY (Apr 23, 2015)

Your poor little girl! I have a kitty that needs routine meds but they're injection and liquid. I can't imagine trying to give her pills as the liquid is hard enough. Do they not make the meds in injectable or liquid form as opposed to pills? So much easier.

My little girl has an autoimmune disease that causes her to be allergic to her own teeth. I can't have them removed because she also has a heart murmur which is severe enough that general anesthesia would probably do her in. The way we've increased her body weight and improved her general health is by feeding her canned tuna. We give it to her 2-3 times a day and she's gone from 4 lbs to 6 lbs in the last 5 months. 

So I have no recommendations on how to give her pills as you've tried the hiding-it-in-food trick (and she's on to you with that one, lol) other than to see if you can get it in another form. I also highly recommend the canned tuna. I didn't want to give her canned cat food since it's usually filled with so much filler crap. Cats have to have very aromatic food because if they can't smell it, they won't eat it. With tuna I know she's getting excellent quality protein that's really smelly without added junk.

Good luck with your girl!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 23, 2015)

The med I give my cat is Felimazole. (Can't remember the generic name.) I have found that she goes in cycles - a small dose will work for a while, but then she will start getting restless - trying to escape out side, yowling, etc. Then I increase the dose. That will work for a while. Then she will become very lethargic and even nauseated. I remember for several days she did almost nothing but lay on the couch and throw up. (Sorry, TMI.) I was going to take her to vet on Monday, and since she was feeling to poorly I didn't want to hassle her with pills - and after 24 hrs off the pills she improved. So you may find yourself in a cycle of lower dose, higher dose, then no dose.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 23, 2015)

What worked for me with my (sadly late) boy-cat Jack was to coat the pill in butter, and then use a pill gun to shoot it into his throat. He figured out the pill pockets after the first course of antibiotics, and I couldn't get anything else to stay in his mouth.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Apr 23, 2015)

With my late kitty, Max, I used the pill gun. It worked really well with him. Winston, my current fellow, is very resistant to pills no matter what I do. The best I can manage is to give him a treat before and after the pill battle, and give him lots of love afterwards, too. Best wishes for you and your sweet kitty.


----------



## abc (Apr 23, 2015)

My old kitty doesn't chew either. I use Greenies Pill Pockets. I usually rub some wet food or tuna around the pill and wrap the pill pocket around it. My kitty swallows it whole.


----------



## Stacyspy (Apr 23, 2015)

We have an assortment of pets, and it seems to work for all of them if I grind the pill and put it in something soft...then they think they're getting a special treat just for him/her. Applesauce and pudding are faves around here. 
Good luck, hope things get easier.


----------



## Susie (Apr 23, 2015)

Peanut Butter works a treat for keeping it their mouth long enough to get them to swallow.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 23, 2015)

Kissing them smack on the nose makes them swallow whats in their mouth 
or you could blow gently on their nose...


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 23, 2015)

My "baby boy" Cassidy is my mostly-toothless elder cat with diabetes. I give him a pill 2 times a day. I have learned how to gently but quickly open his mouth and insert the pill deeply enough that he can't spit it back up. 

I used to use a small dab of butter to keep the pill on the tip of my finger. That helped a lot until I got better coordinated.

Another thing that has been helpful is to sit on the couch or floor with one leg drawn up -- kind of like sitting cross legged, but with only one leg, not both -- and trap the cat's rump in the crook of my knee. When he would try to scoot backwards as I opened his mouth, I had him trapped. 

I don't give him a pill if I'm stressed or in a hurry. If I'm act with gentle, calm purpose, it goes better for him too.

What I also always do is offer a yummy treat immediately afterwards. That helps a lot to erase any nasty aftereffects.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 23, 2015)

My cat had hemobart (sp?) a few months ago and had to have a pills 2× a day for 4 weeks. I first tried to give it to him in a hot dog but he would just eat the hot dog and spit out the pill. I quickly figured out that if I wrapped the pill in a tiny piece of deli sandwich meat he would just about take my finger off to take his medicine lol. He wanted his "treat" so bad he knew what times he took it and would start mewing and crying until I gave it to him. If only my kids took medicine so easily...lol


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 23, 2015)

My cat got the point she'd turn down any thing that wasn't dry kibble. Including lard, mayonnaise, yogurt, cheese, cream cheese, sardines, tuna, wet food, egg, Greenie pill pocket, etc. Hence the syringe.


----------



## Stacy (Apr 23, 2015)

Lots of good advice here!

I have 3 elder cats one of which has one tooth and is in the middle stages of renal failure as well. He hates pills.  He will not take them in food or ground.  Anything I hide them in he either ignores or eats around.

He hates being pilled, but the best way I've come up with is, as DeeAnna said, I make sure I'm not stressed or in a rush, he picks up on it. I have my pill ready, flip him on his back and pop the pill as far back in his mouth as I can.  Then I use a squirt bottle to put a very small amount of liquid in his mouth to help him swallow (a needleless syringe works great too). I've read (and personally agree) that the water is very important. I know whenever I try to dry swallow pills it's more difficult, so it makes sense.

I follow it up with lots of love and treats, I think he's grudgingly accepted the tradeoff.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 23, 2015)

"... I follow it up with lots of love and treats, I think he's grudgingly accepted the tradeoff. ..."

That's a cute way to sum things up, Stacy! I think Cass would agree with your elder buddy. It probably bothers me more (especially on days when I miss my aim and have to try twice!) than it bothers him from watching his body language and his attitude.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 24, 2015)

I always think that I like most animals better than I like most people, and then I read posts like these, and I think humans can't be that bad if they can love their animals with such devotion. Thank you all for your wonderful advice and encouragement. I will try liverwurst and tuna and peanut butter and deli meat......and nose kisses......especially nose kisses, lol! I will also try to take a deep breath and relax before med time, because I know she feels my stress. Thank you again for all your help, and Mimi thanks you too! Here she is chillin' on the couch.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Apr 24, 2015)

She's so pretty!


----------



## lizard1232 (Apr 24, 2015)

Is she hyperthyroid? I just took my fiance's cat to the vet for the same reason. They prescribed aa gel for her that we put on her ear each day. She doesn't have many teeth either. That may be an option. If you'd like, I can give you the name of the stuff. Otherwise, grinding the pill up like many others suggested. She looks just like my fiance's cat, too. Her name is Zoey, though.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 24, 2015)

What a beautiful tabby girl she is. Some meds are time-released so you can't crush them. If you aren't sure, a quick call to the vet would be recommended.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 24, 2015)

lizard1232 said:


> Is she hyperthyroid? I just took my fiance's cat to the vet for the same reason. They prescribed aa gel for her that we put on her ear each day. She doesn't have many teeth either. That may be an option. If you'd like, I can give you the name of the stuff. Otherwise, grinding the pill up like many others suggested. She looks just like my fiance's cat, too. Her name is Zoey, though.



Yes, she is hyperthyroid. The med she's on is Methimazole. Boy, if there were a gel I could use, that would be wonderful!



Cindy2428 said:


> What a beautiful tabby girl she is. Some meds are time-released so you can't crush them. If you aren't sure, a quick call to the vet would be recommended.



She has to go back to the vet soon to have her blood rechecked, and when we go, I'll definitely ask. At least the medication seems to have her back to her old self again. I was very worried there for a while, but I feel like we've turned a corner.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 24, 2015)

That's great news. My solo child Jeepster, (I didn't name him) is the love of my life and my whole world turns upside down when he's sick.


----------



## lizard1232 (Apr 24, 2015)

Just checked the med and it's the same name, Methimazole. It's in gel form, though. Definitely worth a try to ask about. Giving a cat a pill is never any fun, in my opinion.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 24, 2015)

lizard1232 said:


> Just checked the med and it's the same name, Methimazole. It's in gel form, though. Definitely worth a try to ask about. Giving a cat a pill is never any fun, in my opinion.



Yay, thank you!!! I agree, pills are tough. The only worse experience I've had is trying to give pink liquid antibiotics in a syringe.......pink all over me, the walls, the floor, the cat's face......but none in the mouth! Gel on the ear sounds like a dream, thanks again.


----------



## LBussy (Apr 24, 2015)

I use Greenies as well and the trick for my little ball of trouble is to wait till she's hungry.  The cats eat canned meat food, twice a day, and they are very vocal about being fed.  The pill goes in the pocket and is pretty much swallowed because she''s so famished.

The tip about different mediums or compounding with flavors is a good one too.  When you go to the office you get what they have - but they can write you a regular paper script to use anywhere.  Search for "flavored pet prescription" on Google and you will be blown away by the choices.  There was even a link to Price Chopper's pharmacists being able to do it.

The meds are almost always something used by humans as well, just in smaller doses for our fur babies.  Talk to your local pharmacist as well.  He/She may be able to help.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 24, 2015)

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/361541...55223935&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=79533112095&veh=sem

We have one of these for our cat. You still have to get it into her mouth, but it allows you to get it to the back of their throat where they just swallow it without tasting it. We are all much calmer now during medication times and that means she just gets on with having the pill put in her mouth. She doesn't like having it done but she no longer gets stressed about it.


----------



## jesfayven (Apr 24, 2015)

It sounds like she has hyperthyroidism? Your giving her tapazole/methimazole?

There are a few options you have.

Transdermal gel. You wipe a small amount on the skin on the inside of her ear. (Depends on how it's compounded and her dose on much you use)

Methimazole comes in a chewable form. 

Pill pockets. They come sized for cats. It's a yummy (play-doh like) pocket that you put the oil in and mush it around and give it to her. They come in different flavored.

The first 2 will be a little more expensive than the little white bitter pills.

Last radioactive iodine therapy. It cost about $1,000-2,000.
It pretty much kills the thyroid. 

Hyperthyroidism is an overactive thyroid. Causing weight loss, rapid heart rate, kidney issues, among other things.
If you do the radioactive iodine therapy and since it "kills" the thyroid she'd have to be on thyroid supplement. Soloxine, thyroxine.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 24, 2015)

You guys are the best! Thanks again for all your suggestions. I have no doubt that one or more of them will do the trick. She is such a sweet girl, and this is the first time, (other than having to have a couple of teeth pulled), that she has had any health problems. She has been the best cat I've ever had, ever since the cold, November night in 2004, when I found her in the parking lot where I work. When I picked her up, she climbed onto my shoulder and started rubbing her face against my cheek. I had lost another great cat a couple of years before that, and had said, "Never again, that's it for me." But she just melted my heart.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 24, 2015)

You can't resist when they choose you.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 24, 2015)

jesfayven said:


> It sounds like she has hyperthyroidism? Your giving her tapazole/methimazole?
> 
> There are a few options you have.
> 
> ...



Yes, it's methimazole that she's on. The vet and I did discuss radioactive therapy, but it's not something that I can afford at this time. The gel sounds really easy to use, I guess it will just depend on how much more expensive it is, and whether or not I have success getting her to take the pills. I do like the sound of the pill pockets too, I will have to check them out.


----------



## jesfayven (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes the radioactive iodine tx is expensive. Most people decline it. 
Hopefully you find a way to get those pills in her!


----------



## Stacy (Apr 26, 2015)

Not to introduce you to more indecision, but just something to think about from my experience because nothing is worse than blowing your budget on medicine only to find it doesn't work at all.

I once had to give my kitty a liquid medicine (I was away at the time and my Dad actually took him to the vet for some tooth issues). It wasn't something i would have picked but the vet recommended it because my Dad said how hard it was to get pills in him. It was a great theory, but my cat is stubborn (shocking, I know!) and had surprisingly good timing at being able to shake his head/not swallow to make sure more of the medicine went on him than in him. It also took longer to get a small syringe of liquid into him than dropping a pill at the back of his throat.

He struggled so much during pill time that I wasn't all that surprised.  Now this was a thin liquid and not a gel, and that might be a huge difference...but like I said, I just wanted to share so that you can take your cat's cooperation level into account ;-)


----------



## Saponista (Apr 26, 2015)

I just thought of something else that may help. Our old cat used to get very stressed with giving him medication too, but if you wrap a cat up in a towel with only their head poking out it has an oddly calming effect on them. They stop struggling and just sit there quietly.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you, all you wonderful cat lovers! Here is what I tried, and seems to be successful. Because wrapping the pill up in something didn't seem to be working, since Mimi just licked away the "wrapper" until she got to the pill, (smart girl), I tried crushing it. The pills are small, and she gets half twice a day, so I take the tiny half, put it on a teaspoon, lay another teaspoon on top and squeeze. This pulverizes the pill, and then I sprinkle it onto her food, stir it in, and apparently the nice, smelly cat food, is able to camouflage the taste enough for her to eat it all.  She seems to be back to her old self again. Big sigh of relief. And thanks again for all your help!


----------



## not_ally (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey all you cat lovers.  You may already have seen this FDA warning about using certain types of prescription topical drugs around cats that can be highly dangerous/lethal.  There was a heartbreaking thread on the Dish about it, so I thought it was worth posting the link here.

http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/i...osed-to-prescription-topical-pain-medication/


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 26, 2015)

Its funny, your cat and I are on the same medication  At least they are tiny pills, Im glad you found something that works.


----------

